# baby aspirin???



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this during treatment or can anyone give their opinion on it please ? ? ?


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Please would really appreicate any feedback at all so confused


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

Hi journey origin put me on aspirin on my last treatment its basically used to try and thicken womb lining as it helps blood flow to womb. It didnt work for me but every1 is different, they also say viagra is another thing to use. Origin put me.on clexane and prednisalone this treatment but I dont think its done afn ything for me.


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Angie Baby for your reply!! I heard of this and just wanted to know if anyone else had used it or their experience!! On another note i see you are using Origin - is that Belfast? I have booked appt with consultant for 14 December!! What is your opinion of them? 

Thanks J x


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

I like origin all the nurses r lovely only down side is that each time I went I seen a different consultant, which confused things. if you decide to go with them make sure u ask.to see the same onsultant dr heasley there is very good and helpful. Good luck its hard


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Angie, will bear that in mind!! Hard journey but hopefully worth is some day   x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Journey

When we met with Dr Heasley yesterday he did say that we will see mainly the nurses who will do my scans etc but will always consult with a doctor.. They have also got a new 3d scanner which will show what size and how the follicles look etc..

We where also told during treatment i will be on the spray but will also injection to do with the lh, i got a bit confused at this stage..

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Jillyhen, so glad you had a postive experience at Origin! It makes me feel alot more happier about going on 14th!! At the RFC i told nasal spray, four times a day for about 2 1/2 weeks and then injected for about 11 days - do you think that is what you are doing? Really i dont mind if it is nurse im seeing as long as all goes ok and we hopefully have a happy and healty wee bundle of joy for Christmas 2012  

J x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Journey

Anything better than the rfc!!

The last time i started sprays 13th feb, started injestions 2 weeks later The whole thing was only 4 weeks from starting till e/t.

dr Heasley is putting us on the long protocol this tim, whatever that means..

Who are you seeing on the 14th?

We are happy enough to waith till the new year as we want to enjoy xmas.

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jillyhen, 

Im not sure who we are seeing on 14th i just booked appt with consultant!! God i wonder about the long protocol cause i thought the last one was long, given i had been on the pill for approx 2 months, then nassal, injections, ec and et.  

J x


----------



## Abeauty (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,
Sims clinic put me on aspirin, it thickens womb lining and it helps blood flow to womb. I also was on clexane and prednisalone for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy. 
Good luck


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Abeauty.  

Angie Baby how are things with you? 

Jillyhen - i seen from other trend you are getting it a big rough at the minute, things can only get better hun   !! Im sure you are looking forward til your appointment, probably scared but excited at the same time?? 

J x


----------

